# WWII aircraft Carrier catapults



## Cat Captain (Feb 23, 2012)

I am amazed that information or descriptions of one of the most important pieces of equipment on aircraft carriers during WWII and in Korea is so hard to find. even Wiki devotes one sentence to them. Prop planes had the ability to free deck launch, but when we got the F9F panther, the cat was the only way it could (and even now) take off. I have been trying to get pictures of these Cats both on deck and below in the machinery ares. when I tell my stories to my friends and grandchildren they have no idea what I am talking about. Catapult crews were a different breed. we slept in the Cat room and had no set lights out time. we were on duty 24/7 and had access to the chow line anytime we could get away from launching. and yes, the Cat was NOT steam operated. Hydro/Pnuematic with a massive cable system. I will gladly supply any info that anyone would like to know about this machine. it has been almost 60 years but I still remember most details.


----------

